# Are there forum members that enjoy wine?



## Jimology (Nov 15, 2018)

Until 2.5 months ago, I had been in the retail side of the wine & spirits business for 35 years. 
I'm just curious if there are members that enjoy wine from time to time.
Feel free to ask questions if you want. I will do my best to enlighten you. LOL!


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 15, 2018)

White wine and Sangria....


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 15, 2018)

The hubby and I are non drinkers, we just don't care for it. If we get a bottle as a gift I cut it with ginger ale and ice until it is grape juice. I can't tell good wine from bad wine either.


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 15, 2018)

I have plebeian tastes; the only wine I have ever liked is a southern US sweet made from muscadine grapes.   (One brand from Arkansas and one from the Carolinas.)   Every "good" wine I've ever tasted was gross, especially the dry varieties.   My oldest daughter is a wine snob  so she is appalled by my choices.   "LOL" to her.   

Sorry I'm a dud in the wine department, Jimology.   Welcome to the forum.   :wave:


----------



## IKE (Nov 15, 2018)

I'm not much of a wine drinker but I do know what I like and I try to keep the cupboard well stocked with both of my favorites......


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 15, 2018)

*My husband enjoys some wine now and then. Usually the inexpensive stuff, or the boxed wine.  I do not really care for it, never have. I asked if he wanted me to buy a bottle for Thanksgiving, and he said he'd rather me by a 6 pack of beer.  So I did.  Neither one of us are big drinkers.  He bought me a bottle of vodka last year around this time, as I usually like a bit of it in lemonade.  I have not even opened the bottle yet.*


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 15, 2018)

Me!


----------



## Ronni (Nov 16, 2018)

I love wine!  I don't drink at all during the week, but Ron and I will typically go through a bottle over the course of the weekend.  

We tend to go for the sweeter, lighter wines...Zinfandel, Moscato and the like, though if I'm eating a really good steak, I will pair it with a glass of red while Ron sticks to our usual.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Nov 16, 2018)

DW and I have wine every evening. I may have some questions in the future. We rarely have 'hard liquor' of any type. A large number of our extended family are wine drinkers too. We'll be having some good Italian, Pinot Grigio on Thanksgiving (along with Merlot,  Chardonnay, Riesling). I'm partial to Rieslings from the Pacific Northwest to which I was introduced only a few years ago. I would assume 'traditionalists' think that Riesling that is not from Germany is not Riesling.


----------



## Lara (Nov 16, 2018)

I only drink a 1/2 glass at a time and not often. I do love a good red wine with all Italian and Mediterranean foods and with warm Brie cheese. 

My favorite summertime wine or seafood wine is Sauvignon Blanc. But I mostly go for Pinot Noir...especially in the winter as it warms me up a little. 

I'm always looking for wine between $10-15 that is still considered good. I would love a suggestion if you know of a good Pinot. Occasionally, when entertaining for the holidays, I'll spend a little more.

I'm sure you've seen this movie where Myles describes why he "has a thing" for Pinot...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2018)

We're not big wine drinkers, usually around the holidays we'll buy a bottle of this, it's only available for a short amount of time.  We'll probably open the bottle from last year sometime soon around Thanksgiving or Christmas and save the one we plan to buy this year for next.  Question for you, starting a couple of years ago, I store the bottle of wine lying on its side as opposed to standing upright, is this a good way to keep wine?


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2018)

I like dry wines, both red and white.


----------



## Lethe200 (Nov 16, 2018)

I loved wine but married a non-drinker. That kind of snuffed out my drinking, LOL. Can't finish a whole bottle by myself and besides, I'm doing 99% of the driving nowadays. 

I love German whites, French reds - especially burgundies and the St. Emilion/Pomerol bordeaux wines. Enjoy CA Zins but not the current fad for big huge tannic alcohol-high Cabs, yuck. Not normally a big fan of Pinot Noir but ran across a beautiful smooth, well-balanced one from Donatiello, a Russian River winery. Also love dry yeasty French champagne like Lanson, and a few of the rose champagnes - the Ruinart NV rose is absolutely terrific with upscale prix fixe menus as it seems to go well with everything. 

I've been lucky enough to have had 50+ yr old Trockenbeerenauslen and Sauternes, both of which were absolutely terrific (I very, very slowly drank up my one-and-only case of the 1970 Rieussec, opening my last bottle for my 50th BD, sigh). I enjoy port, but am pretty fixed on the Dow 30-yr. None of the other ports please me as much as that one does.

I wouldn't mind getting more into Madeira but I have no one to drink it with, LOL. So I have to settle for when I can try interesting ones at the few Portuguese restaurants around Northern CA. I had a terrific 15 year-old Verdelho Madeira from Henrique & Henrique's a few years ago, dining at La Salette/Sonoma.

The upscale sushi restaurants out here have really gotten into premium sakes. Our favorite place offers a different tasting flight every week. We've tried several of their choices and it's fascinating to see how they differ. So far the Dewasansan has been the winner: it's a dry sake but has a wonderful floral aroma that really pairs well with everything on the menu. Beginners like to try the Mirai, which is a sweet sake that tastes and smells exactly like cherry blossoms!

Premium sake, btw, is never served hot. Only cheap sakes are heated, to drive off the excess alcohol. Premium sakes are served ice-cold, like martinis. In fact, our fav restaurant uses these exact stemless martini glasses for its sake:
_​(courtesy of Amazon.com)_

Another intriguing addition to the beverage menus has been the rise of hard ciders. We first encountered European hard ciders at a local wine bar, and became fond of both their ciders: Pacory 'cidre le costaud', France; and the outstanding Spanish Poma Aurea hard cider. The Pacory is a bit sweeter, so good with spicy food. The Aurea is drier but beautifully balanced, without the awful sour, tart edge Northern CA cideries are lately overfond of.

One excellent exception to that sour style: Sonoma Cider's The Anvil, finished in used bourbon barrels. It is *wonderful *- bourbon being another fav of mine. Here's a review (altho I must admit, I don't like SC's other ciders that much):
https://ciderconnoisseur.com/sonoma-cider-the-anvil-bourbon-review/


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 17, 2018)

Yes, we drink quite a lot of wine.    When we lived in the south of England, we used to tour the English vineyards and buy a few cases.  Now we usually drink South African and Australian reds as 'every day' wines, but have European wines at the weekends and special occasions.  There are some really nice reds from Portugal and Hungary.   We don't drink so much white wine these days, what what we do drink is mainly German and French, but I still have some English wine tucked away.  We don't like sparkling wines.

As they say...  what do you call a meal without wine?    Breakfast.


----------



## Lethe200 (Nov 17, 2018)

Capt Lightning said:


> ...As they say...  what do you call a meal without wine?    Breakfast.



LOVE it! LOL!


----------



## CindyLouWho (Nov 17, 2018)

Used to drink wine, not so much anymore....rather have a Margarita






or....a nice cold beer:cheers:


----------



## CindyLouWho (Nov 17, 2018)

Used to drink wine, not so much anymore....rather have a Margarita





or....a nice cold beer:cheers:


----------



## Whisper (Nov 28, 2018)

I enjoy wine, Merlot and Cabernet are my favorite.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2018)

Not me, I hate wine, and all alcohol... but hubs until recently was a big wine drinker. Mainly reds, and mainly Spanish or Italian...However suddenly from nowhere much to his horror, he's become Allergic, and Wine of any type, white or Red brings him out in Hives...


----------



## DaveA (Nov 28, 2018)

Never tried wine or any other alcoholic beverage.  Must have missed out on a lot of enjoyment but "so-be-it".  Grew up in a family of non-drinkers and just followed the same path.  Never any alcohol at our large family gatherings.  No smokers either.  Just one big happy (but dull in the eyes of some) family. Surprisingly, our life choices are not "religion" based as people sometimes might suspect.


----------



## Susan (Jan 9, 2019)

We enjoy dry reds and whites. Tend to go toward the more expensive reds, Caymus, Silver Oak,Pride, Nickel & Nickel, while a $10. to 20.00 chardonnay or sauvignon blanc is just fine. Would be fun to have a discussion here on wine pairings with cheeses, main dishes, etc. Also maybe a what's the wine of the week, or tonight? etc.


----------

